# lancement de terminal avec Xcode



## Platoon (6 Juillet 2004)

J'ai cree un programme avec Xcode par exemple TUTU.app Il y a t il un moyen dans Xcode pour que cette application lance le terminal natif de Mac lorque un utilisateur clique dessus ? Un peu comme les applications de Linux&KDE.

Mercihttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=18#


----------



## tatouille (6 Juillet 2004)

Platoon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cree un programme avec Xcode par exemple TUTU.app Il y a t il un moyen dans Xcode pour que cette application lance le terminal natif de Mac lorque un utilisateur clique dessus ? Un peu comme les applications de Linux&KDE.
> 
> Mercihttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=18#



tu as plusieurs solutions soit tu utilises un applescript

tell application "Terminal" to launch

pour etre simple tu peux implementer si le term et deja lancer ouvrir une nouvelle fenetre de term position taille ecetera

ou tu fais la meme chose en utilisant NSTask en appelant le binaire de l'application en lui passant les parametres

je crois qu'il existe un exemple sur cela chez apple


----------



## Platoon (7 Juillet 2004)

En fait j'ai trouve de la doc sur :

http://bobby.watchfire.com/bobby/bo...t=&URL=http://www.linkstew.org/noid/1329.html

ca peut toujours aider qq


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

oui utiliser le binaire open qui ouvre l'application ou le fichier avec son app attribuée (pref finder)

cela t'enleve de la souplesse au niveau du control de l'application que tu veux ouvrir


----------

